# Problems



## Mg9999 (Apr 16, 2020)

Lost my keys and after sitting up for 3 weeks I replaced the battery and got a new key programmed..now...STEERING WHEEL CLUSTER BUTTONS DONT WORK AND MY WINDSHIELD WIPERS WONT CUT OFF NOR DO MY TURN SIGNALS WORK..HELP ‼‼‼


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Is there a 'foot rest module" (aka "FRM") on your model? (Whatever that may be...)


----------

